
Regular expressions can help you to solve programming interview riddles - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/clojure/2016/09/30/automata-segments-1.html
======
kafkaesq
Interesting stuff, from a FP perspective. But in practical terms, its best to
avoid shops that use riddles as hiring filters, altogether.

"So I see you have an MS in applied math, which I suppose you didn't entirely
fake your way through, and have written some widely-used packages for
numerical integration of PDEs. That's nice. But you know, if you really wanted
to impress us, you would have boned up on the art of using regexes to solve
the maximum subsequence problem. On a whiteboard with squeaky, half-dried
purple and orange markers, while we stare at you."

------
viebel
This article is a rewrite of the work of Mark Engelberg in his automata
repository.

In his repo, Mark shows how to use regular expressions and automatas to solve
programming riddles. In this article, we are focusing on regular expressions -
with a tweak:

All the code snippets of this page are live and interactive powered by the
klipse plugin:

\- Live: The code is executed in your browser

\- Interactive: You can modify the code and it is evaluated as you type

